# Why should you listen to music at all!



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

*Why should you listen to music at all! 
*
Quack came up with this idea, and I think it's worth pondering.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Because if you don't the communists win!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Because I enjoy it.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Your local community depends on the revenue?

/ptr


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

It's impossible not to if you live in a place with cars and loudpseakers (even if you don't have functioning ears!).


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh dear, not my fault, I deny everything.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Well there's a topic that's bound to get a lot of thoughtful answers.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> *Why should you listen to music at all!
> *


Because my ears start itching if I don't.

But it is a perfectly good question, which science has yet to answer in any detail.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Because it's the best way to improve your third age...
As you hirple into your nineties, it provides pleasure, relaxation & solace. More importantly, it keeps the grey cells supple. Taggart & I are setting up a musical resource; if we don't last that long, we'll have enjoyed our latter years, anyway!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

it makes you human


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Because it's either that or eat chocolate all day.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Because it's either that or eat chocolate all day.


I do both. Mine is a happy and bloated existence.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Because the alternative is listening to non-music; but I listen to both, from what they tell me. :lol:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Why not?...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It's edifying for the mind/heart/soul.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> *Why should you listen to music at all!
> *
> Quack came up with this idea, and I think it's worth pondering.


Because the people who didnt listen to music died off.


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

No, it's not worth pondering, at all.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

millionrainbows said:


> *Why should you listen to music at all!
> *
> ....


Cos LIFE IS MUSIC, MUSIC IS LIFE!!!.

...ok I'll try calm down now and act like the 'mature adult' I am...supposedly...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

The alternative would terrify most inhabitants of the blue planet, without music, the world would be a completely John Caged place... Skarrrrrrrry thought... 

/ptr


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Because 4'33"....


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Because the enjoyment of beauty, including beautiful music, is one of the things that makes human beings different from animals.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Because the enjoyment of beauty, including beautiful music, is one of the things that makes human beings different from animals.


I suspect at least some animals do have something like an aesthetic sense, but I also suspect it doesn't matter to you. If we find out conclusively that chimpanzees enjoy beauty, are you actually going to stop listening to music?


----------

